# Haunt shirt designs from the past



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Haunt Shirt Designs Slideshow by fontgeek_1 | Photobucket
These are a few of the shirt designs I did for haunts or forums in the past. They are all designed to be done using black shirts or hoodies, and are either one color (white), or two color (White and Orange or White and Red).
I ended up doing about 40 designs for another forum, but I'll only include a few here.
Comments and questions are welcomed.
I hope this works right, Photobucket and I don't seem to get along very well.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey Fontgeek- those are really great. I would've liked a couple of those.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You do righteous work


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm glad you like them, I'm always up for new challenges.
Charities, forums, and such, all typically have limitations on the number of colors you can use, the color of the garments is typically black, and the size and content needs to satisfy a wide range of wearers/customers, and a wide geographical spread. More and more so since Halloween has become more popular outside the US.
Those limitations are part of the challenge.
While I create a fair number for charities, I try to bear in mind that shirts or garments should look good enough that people want to wear them rather than feeling obligated to because of the cause or charity they were designed for. I've seen way too many family reunion or charity function shirts and garments end up as car-wash rags, or in piles in thrift stores, and for what people pay for shirts, they should actually be happy with their purchase, not regretting it as soon as the money is spent.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I like the one with the pumpkin patch best.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might check out local suppliers for DTG printing (Direct To Garment), it's more expensive per piece than screen printing, but you can do full color and small numbers of shirts without the cost of screens and such.
You might also look at places like CafePress, CustomInk.com, etc. Lots of people out there offering their services so shop early and shop smart. Don't forget to look at shirt quality, shipping, etc., All of that stuff adds up.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Are all the shirts on these two pages all your designs? How can I tell which ones are yours? With Christmas coming up I always try to pick up something from a fellow haunt member.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I've since removed all of my haunt artwork from that site, though she is still showing some of my stuff in her "Jess Joken" section.


----------

